# What about the Felt Dispatch?



## Zero Signal (Feb 8, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with the Felt Dispatch? I'm looking at the specs and it has everything I want. The only thing I would probably change are the wheels. I priced out an Iro Jamie Roy since they seem similar and once I add the brakes and carbon fork, it ends up costing $2-300 more than the Felt. I think both the Iro and Felt are really sweet looking bikes, so it's a tough call. Any thoughts?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Felts are nice. Buy. 

I don't know why you're questioning yourself if it has what you want and it's cheaper.


----------



## Bikeroader (Mar 2, 2009)

*Almost happy with the Felt Dispatch 09*

Sorted out "teething" problems with the Felt, they changed the sprocket and wheel itself (was a bad hub apparently). Back to a sweet ride now.. I think I was expecting too much earlier!!


----------



## BLKMRKET (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah! BUYING IT ASAP. wont go wrong!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Bikeroader said:


> I recently purchased a Felt Dispatch 09 model. My first road bike, let alone my first single speed. The idea of single speed rubs me the right way, although I had second thoughts about it being used as a commuter bike. Finally managed to save up for this pricier one, as opposed to getting the lower priced Fuji or Giant Bowery.
> 
> Bearing in mind that I've no road bike experience at all, the ride is SWEET. Unbelievable acceleration and handling, not to mention light. However, on testing it out with a few loops in my garage basement, there was a 'knocking' sound with every press of the pedals. Felt like it was coming from the back wheel/cog, and sent vibrations through the frame.
> 
> ...


Clunking freewheels are very common...It's not a problem with the bike....any cheap freewheel clunks..It doesn't affect the performance of the bike at all...if you want to avoid it, buy a White Industries freewheel( expensive but worth it)...


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Dave's advice is perfect. Cheap freewheels clunk. I have a Shimano that clunks and I had an ACS Claws that did the same thing. Now I have the White Industries and I could never go back. It is true they are expensive but worth every penny. The unfortunate part is that you live in Australia and bike prices are thought the roof. I went to Sydney and Melbourne three months ago and I couldn't believe what Australians pay for bike stuff. Best to order over the internet or ebay to try and save some of these extra taxes and huge mark ups.


----------



## Bikeroader (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeh thanks for your advice. Its good to know these things are common and not so much a problem with the brand/bike. Bear in mind I'm a complete newbie to road bikes!!


----------



## jrmgkia (May 20, 2007)

I purchased a Felt Dispatch in November 2008 for $630 and have since put about 2000 miles on the bike. Unfortunately this bike is poorly built, has very poor quality components, and even poorer warrantee support. 

Let me start by saying that I weigh about 150lbs. and I ride this bike about 15 miles a day commuting to work along smooth paved bike lanes.

Within two months of owning the bike the frame cracked where the top tube and down tube are welded together. The frame was replaced under warrantee but I had to pay for the parts to be swapped to the replacement frame ($80). Then over the next 4 months the spokes began to break one at at time ($30 per fix) until I had to have all the spokes replaced costing $120. As noted in other reviews the brakes are so poorly designed that the front brake pads don’t contact the full rim even when adjusted all the way down, it is this kind of poor engineering that runs throughout the bike.

I requested reimbursement for a portion of the numerous repair costs associated with this bike and I detailed all of the out of pocket expenses I incurred due to defective parts on my Felt Dispatch bike.

Felt has never acknowledged my warrantee request or contacted me regarding these issues. For this reason I will never buy another Felt bicycle.


----------



## eigosensei (Aug 19, 2012)

*Felt Dispatch*

I am a former club racer from way back and wanted to get a bike to basically keep in shape. I bought a 2008 Felt Dispatch for its simplicity and to gain a better workout. I ride it on a greenway which is another way of saying I don't ride on the road because my current city of residence is not bicycle friendly...even though many years ago I'd blaze through dense inner city traffic on my race bike when I was young and invincible. 

I've only ridden only on the fixed cog; never the freewheel. On the plus side, I've never experieinced any problems with it; freewheel, spokes, frame noted by other posters. The bike satisfactorily did what it was built to do. I changed the 16 tooth fixed cog to a 15 tooth as I got into better shape. The single speed "fixie" has a perceived cool factor I suppose but the single speed has its draw backs as do all fixed gear bikes. Riding it on a high quality trainer, I would not get the muscle workout even though my cardio went through the roof leaving me wanted a geared bike. On the "road", the principle was the same, one gear leaves you well, wanting. Your only variable is cadence.

Summary: The bike performed well enough mechanically. It's compact geometry and mostly aluminum frame is somewhat jarring unless you ride on very smooth roads. The fixed gear riding mode does not give you ample opportunity to get out of the saddle if you're getting sore. I'd advise would be purchasers to ask themselves why they want a fixed gear bike. Back in the day, it was good method for early season training to get your pedal motion honed but it's usefullness ended there. Years later (today), I quickly outgrew its usefullness for similar reasons. As an inexpensive and simple vehicle, it has its merit on quick jaunts around town and perhaps the need to lock it up on the street where you don't have to worry about your bike getting pilfered for it's parts.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

My experience is that practice makes standing out of the saddle OK. I found that it's an acquired skill.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

eigosensei said:


> Back in the day, it was good method for early season training to get your pedal motion honed*, develop power up hills, leg speed down hills, and the ability to produce power at high cadence.*


Fixed that typo for ya'. :thumbsup:


----------

